# Not sure if anyone can help...



## disintegratus (May 8, 2013)

I went on a cruise with my family a little while ago (it's okay, we all made it back, surprisingly)
We went to New Caledonia. The highlight of the trip for me (aside from coming home) was while snorkelling off one of the islands (Lifou) I found what I think was some kind of sea snake. Unfortunately I don't have a fancy camera with which to take photos underwater, so I don't have any pics of it, but it was only small, in the shallows/ dead looking coral, and looked to be mostly light coloured with very light orangey/browny markings, a kind of patterned banding if that makes sense.
I've searched and searched but I can't find anything resembling it, and would very much like to know what it was. It was very flighty, and only about 25-30cm long.
Any suggestions would be awesome!


----------



## SurrealReptiles (May 8, 2013)

Aipysurus laevis?


----------



## disintegratus (May 9, 2013)

Not quite. It was only tiny so I couldn't really define the shape of its head or anything, but it looked more rounded than that one, and it had patterning, almost a lattice-like look, but the pattern was in bands around it, with a very light browny/cream coloured base.


----------



## Stuart (May 9, 2013)

Similar to this? ->The knit striped snake | Tourism New Caledonia


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 13, 2013)

I have been looking at this as it interests me. But do you think I could find an actual list of sea snakes for Caledonia? I found lots of tourist brochures and even a government issued “be aware of” type brochure, that all said there were 12 species of sea snakes, some of which are extremely common in the island’s waters.

I eventually made use of the Australian Reptile Online Database .distribution data and came up with 16 species. Sea snakes are often particularly variable in colour and patterning, which really does not help. I have selected the most likely candidate, Dubois Sea Snake (aka the Reef Shallows Sea Snake) plus another couple of possible contenders, with photo references. If you would like the whole list to checkout at your leisure just say and I will PM it to you.

*Dubois’ Sea Snake* (_Aipysurus duboisii_) _DSC0551 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
In terms of colour and pattern, the reef shallows sea snake is extremely variable. Interestingly, there appears to be a geographical split in terms of colouration, with darker specimens usually being found west of the Torres Strait, and paler individuals to the east. The upper side of the reef shallows sea snake ranges from whitish-beige or salmon to brown or purplish-brown, and is patterned with dark or cream bands or yellowish blotches. These markings are usually the result of wedge-shaped areas extending upwards from the underside, which varies from creamy white to dark brown. The chin and throat regions are generally paler than the rest of the body.

*Horned Sea Snake *(_Acalyptophis peronii_)
Horned sea snake (Acalyptophis peronii) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au and 
Horned Sea Snake - Acalyptophis peronii Photo Gallery by Wildlife Images at pbase.com 

*Turtle-headed** Sea** Snake* (_Emydocephalus annulata_) Turtle-headed sea snake (Emydocephalus annulatus) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au

Blue


----------



## disintegratus (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Blue 
The Dubois' Sea Snake seems the most similar, though I gather the one I saw was a juvenile, due to its small size and crisper patterning. The problem is now I'm questioning my memory of it as I don't have a photo!!! 
I had a look at the wikipedia page for it (I know, super reliable info there!) and it states that Aipysurus Duboisii are crepsuscular, which doesn't fit because I saw this particular individual in broad daylight, however, it's quite possible that a ship full of tourists traipsing all over its home may have had something to do with that!
It also says that it's the second most venomous sea snake, so I'm glad I didn't bother it too much!!


----------



## Woma_Wild (May 13, 2013)

My X is from there.
They call it a tricot raye- google it to see a photo.
Never seen one myself but it's a very small snake and victims don't realize they've been bitten. It bites humans on the webbing between toes and fingers.

The native kids used to pick them up and play with them until a kid got bitten and dropped dead. That's when they discovered that there were 2 snakes on the island - one is highly venemous and the other isn't.


----------

